# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الأول من القرن الثالث الميلادى من 200 و حتى 253 م



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

الحقيقة إضطررت إنى أقسم هذا القرن الى قسمين 
لكثرة الأحداث ..... و يبدو أنى سأضطر الى ذلك التقسيم مرة أخرى فى القرن الرابع

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "
كما ذكرنا فى القرن الثانى الميلادى 
إستمر فى ملك الامبراطورية الرومانية  الامبراطور ساويرس سبتيموس من سنة 193 حتى 211 م و بالطبع كان فى عهد البابا ديمتريوس ( البطريرك الثانى عشر ) 

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر فى النصف الأول من القرن الثالث الميلادى​كان ياما كان 
فى بداية هذه القرن و بالتحديد سنة 211 م  أصبح كاركلا قيصر هو إمبراطور روما بعد ساويرس سبتيموس
و كان هو أيضا فى عهد البابا ديمتريوس ( البطريرك الثانى عشر )
و كان هذا الرجل شديد الاضطهاد للمسيحيين فضاعف الجزية التى كان يدفعها له مسيحيو مصر و سن قانون يقضى على المسيحيين و الذى يخالف القانون إما يصب أويطرح للوحوش الضارية و إذا كان عبدا فيكتفى بإذلاله 

فى ذلك الوقت كان العلامة ( النابغة أو شديد الذكاء) أوريجانوس هو رئيس المدرسة اللاهوتية التى كانت تعمل فى السر لأن المدرسة تم إغلاقها أثناء الاضطهاد .... تتلمذ على يديه ياروكلاس ( اللى بقى البابا بعد البابا ديمتريوس ). 
هذا العلامة من مواليد سنة 185 م  وخصى نفسه سنه 206 م  و كان البابا ديمتريوس الوحيد الذى أعلمه أوريجانوس بهذا الخصوص 
 هذا العلامة ترجم الكتاب المقدس الى 6 لغات و كانت له مؤلفات كثيرة لتفسير الكتاب المقدس 
هذا العلامة كان شديد التقشف 
فى سنة 215 م هرب العلامة الى فلسطين من شدة الاضطهاد على الاسكندرية ( فكان يعظ هناك بطلب من اسكندر أسقف أورشليم مع أن الوعظ أيامها كان يقتصر عل الكهنة فقط ) و لقبوه ( سيد مفسرى الكتاب المقدس) 

و فى سنة 222 م  اغتال مكرينوس الامبراطور كاركلا قيصر ( ربنا موجود )
و جاء بعده فى نفس السنة  الامبراطور اسكندر ساويرس الذى نالت الكنيسة فى عهده راحة من الاضطهاد حتى عام 235 م 

و فى سنة 228 أرسل البابا ديمتريوس العامة أوريجانوس الى أخائية فى اليونان و هناك رسموه قسا الأمر الذى ساء فى عينى البابا و اعتبره تعديا على حقوقه  ابتدأ سوء التفاهم بينهما حت قام المجمع سنة 231 م و أمر بنفى أوريجانوس و بحرمه لأنه رسم من أسقفين خارج الكرازة المرقسية و لأنه خصى نفسه و بتاتالى لا يصلح للكهنوت
و لما وصل أوريجانوس الى فلسطين تبعه كثيرون حتى أنه فتح مدرسة فى قيصرية فلسطين و تتلمذ الكثيرون على يديه و منهم القديس أغريغوريوس ثافماثورغوس ( صانع العجائب )
بعد ذلك تنيح البابا ديمتريوس 12 بابة سنة 232 م

تم إنتخاب ياروكلاس ليكون بطريرك الاسكندرية ( البطريرك ال 13 ) فى شهر بابة 232 م  و هو الذى تولى قيادة المدرسة اللاهوتية أثناء طرد أوريجانوس 
و هو أول بطريرك يطلق عيه لقب ( بابا ) أى ( جد  أو أبو الأباء ) من شدة محبة الشعب و الكهنة  له و فى عهده انتشرت المسيحية برغم الاضهادات

و فى سنة 235 م  أصبح مكسيمينوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما بعد الامبراطور اسكندر ساويرس 
و كان عهد هذا الطاغية من أسوأ عصور تعذيب و قتل مسيحى مصر حتى أن البابا ياروكلاس  فر من الاسكندرية و تجرع المؤمنين الموت بعد أن ذاقوا أشد العذابات لكن الحمد لله ربنا قصف عمره بعد 3 سنوات لملكة 
( ربنا موجود )

بعد كدة تولى الامبراطور غورديان قيصر بعد الامبراطور مكسيمينوس قيصر من سنة 238 م حتى 244 م فانتشر السلام فى مصر مدة ملكه و نمت المسيحية نموا كبيرا دا فى عهده 
بلغت مسامع أوريجانوس بدعة بيرلس لأسقف بصره الذى قال أن المسيح لم يكن له لاهوت قبل و لادته من العذراء مريم 
فقام أوريجانوس لبلاد العرب و دحض تعليم بيرلس فى مجمع انعقد ببصره سنة 244م و تمكن من إرجاعه الى الحق

بعد كدة تولى الامبراطور فيليب العربى بعد الامبراطور غورديان قيصر من سنة 244 م حتى 249 م الذى كدر صفو المسيحين فى مصر 

و بعدين فى 8 كيهك سنة 247 م تنيح القديس البابا ياروكلاس
بعد ذلك فى نفس الشهر لنفس السنة رسم ديونيسيوس بطريرك ( البطريرك ال 14 )
و هو كان من تلاميذ العلامة أوريحانوس و اخذ رتبة الشموسية على يد البابا  ديمتريوس و أخذ وظيفة قس ثم رئاسة المدرسة اللاهوتية على يد البابا ياروكلاس

و فى سنة 249 م  أصبح ديسيوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد الامبراطور فيليب العربى
( مش عايزاكم تلخبطوا فى الأسامى بين ديسيوس قيصر و البابا ديونسيوس )
فى عهد هذا الطاغية أذل المسيحيين ( و بالذات الرؤساء ) و عذبهم حتى أن كثير من المسيحيين ذبحوا للأوثان من شدة التعذيب 
و كان إذا سار إنسان فى الشوارع و الأزقة لا يسمع سوى صوت صراخ و ضجيج و لايشاهد المرء غير أناس يجرهم الأشرار على وجوههم ثم يطرحونهم فى النار فيحرقون كالهشيم
و نجح البابا ديونسيوس فى الهرب 
 و من ضمن من هربوا الى المغائر و الجبال القديس بولا أبو السواح

و من ضمن من تعذبوا فى هذا العصر العلامة أوريجانوس و كان عمره يفوق ال 60 و لم يفرج عنه الا بعد موت ديسيوس قيصر و البعض يقول أنه مات بعد سنة من الإفراج عنه إثر الآلام المبرحة التى لحقت جسده و سحقته فتنيح عام 254 م و يحق لنا أن ندعوه شهيد


و فى سنة 251 م  أصبح غالوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما  بعد موت الامبراطور ديسيوس أبيه
الذى كان فى بداية الأمر لا يضطهد المسيحين ...... إلا أن كهنة الأوثان أقنعوه أن غضب الآلهة على المسيحيين هو سبب إنتشار داء الدفتريا 
فنشأ عن ذلك إضهاد المسيحيين الى أن مات سنة 253 م
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى​


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2011)

جميل جداااا يا ايريني

متابعين بشغف وشوق

كل الاجزاء مشكورة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا ايريني
> 
> متابعين بشغف وشوق
> 
> ...



شكرا على تشجيعك لى


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

مجهود راااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع المتكامل 
يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2011)

أجمل تقييم
شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مجهود راااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع المتكامل
> يستحق التقييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​



باشكرك حقيقى على تشجيعك و متابعتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أجمل تقييم
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> سلام ونعمه​



باشكرك حقيقى على تشجيعك  متابعتك


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*انا بحب الكتاب ده جدا

ثانكس ايرينى .. متابع
*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (23 فبراير 2011)

Well don Ireni .........Ireni basi


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا بحب الكتاب ده جدا
> 
> ثانكس ايرينى .. متابع
> *​



شكرا على متابعتك و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Ireni .........Ireni basi



you welcome
ketob nevma ti so
w le ro2eka aidan


----------

